# How can we make money?



## jimmy

Hi Folks,I know this has been posted several times by different people still want to live the dream but how can me and partner make money? that is the question,to early to retire and time we sell our properties limited capital, dont need to make millions just enough to live. would be looking to relocate in North of Portugal.


----------



## MaidenScotland

jimmy said:


> Hi Folks,I know this has been posted several times by different people still want to live the dream but how can me and partner make money? that is the question,to early to retire and time we sell our properties limited capital, dont need to make millions just enough to live. would be looking to relocate in North of Portugal.


Sadly I don't have the answer to this question and that is why I am still along way of retirement 

Maiden

p.s if you ever find out the answer remember to email me lol


----------



## Catx

MaidenScotland said:


> Sadly I don't have the answer to this question and that is why I am still along way of retirement
> 
> Maiden
> 
> p.s if you ever find out the answer remember to email me lol


If you figure out an answer to your question, post it here!!! To move here, without a clear understanding of how you intend to survive day to day for an extended period of time would be beyond silly, as it would moving to any country.

I do hope that you work something out, as this is a great place to live. 

You need, in my opinion, to have generated your capital reserves before you move here. Then you can live in comfort here.

If you need to earn here, be sure to be very fluent in Portuguese, and then have something to offer that the Portuguese can't offer. If you limit your earning potential to other expats, it will be a very narrow market.

I wish for every member here, that their dreams can come true, but please be realistic. If you need to work when you get here, then it is not "early retirement", it is relocation.


----------



## Bevdeforges

There's nothing magical to making money overseas. How are you making your living now? (You don't have to answer that.) Your best bet is going to be in the field or industry where you are already qualified and have experience to put to good use.

That said, speaking the local language is pretty much a necessity unless you plan to surround yourselves with other English speaking expats and provide some good or service to them they haven't been able to get for themselves up to now.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jimmy

Bevdeforges said:


> There's nothing magical to making money overseas. How are you making your living now? (You don't have to answer that.) Your best bet is going to be in the field or industry where you are already qualified and have experience to put to good use.
> 
> That said, speaking the local language is pretty much a necessity unless you plan to surround yourselves with other English speaking expats and provide some good or service to them they haven't been able to get for themselves up to now.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for that ,I run a Bed and Breakfast and her indoors is a accountant but I suppose if you want something bad enough will try anything!


----------



## kaz101

What about investments? Learn how to do things like share (or share option) trading. There's also forex trading (I've not tried that yet) etc. These sorts of things you can do from anywhere since we're in Australia and do share option trading in the USA online. 

There are also cash flow positive properties in the UK now if you can get a mortgage there. 

First you have to know what you are doing so spend the time to learn how to do what you want to invest in. Then you only risk what you can afford to lose. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## PETERFC

Hi Jimmy

An interesting question but from it i see that you run a B B. Some will say oh not another B B Portugal has to many already. What skills do you have Painter, hiker/ walker, Care worker. If you where for example a painter you could arrange painting holidays and with the views there is plenty to paint. Or a care worker for disabled people, are you a walker then find all the best walks and offer hiking holidays. Unless you could offer a service not being covered by others then things are a lot more difficult.
If you where within travelling distance of an airport or train station you could offer a collection service. Imagine how many people have a dream but can't have the holiday they would like and need. 

What all this means is if you can't provide a service that's different than all around you then why should people come to you? 

Be distinctive 


Peterfc 666?


----------



## Catx

PETERFC said:


> Hi Jimmy
> Imagine how many people have a dream but can't have the holiday they would like and need.
> 
> What all this means is if you can't provide a service that's different than all around you then why should people come to you?
> 
> Be distinctive
> 
> 
> Peterfc 666?


Imagine, too, the amount of people who can't afford custom-made holiday in these "tighten your belt" days. Lots of people have come here, with phenomenal skills and willing to offer fantastic service to prospective clients, only to find themselves with no bookings - especially last year and this year.

If you don't already have a significant safety blanket of cash, for goodness sake, don't sink the last of your cash into a tourist based business in Portugal in the current climate.

Hold on to your dream, but be careful with your cash - once it is gone, it is gone.


----------



## jimmy

Catx said:


> Imagine, too, the amount of people who can't afford custom-made holiday in these "tighten your belt" days. Lots of people have come here, with phenomenal skills and willing to offer fantastic service to prospective clients, only to find themselves with no bookings - especially last year and this year.
> 
> If you don't already have a significant safety blanket of cash, for goodness sake, don't sink the last of your cash into a tourist based business in Portugal in the current climate.
> 
> Hold on to your dream, but be careful with your cash - once it is gone, it is gone.


Thanks Peter very encouraging!,and everybody else for comments!!!!


----------



## Dalma

If your wife is a trained accountant there are lots of online companies/agencies now that work by outsourcing professionals (company: elance). I think companies are finding it hard to employ people full time but still need the skills!

A few friends of mine have taken tefl courses and worked here teaching English as a foreign language.


----------



## jimmy

I hope to move to Silver Coast area .just asking for ideas for that area,thanks eveyone ,Jim


----------

